# Samick Discovery and Martin Jaguar



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

I know they probably aren't the most popular choices out there but no one has an opinion on either of these?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello. 

No opinion, but will point out that the Jaguar is not ILF, but rather a takedown that might limit you to their proprietary limbs should you desire to change weights.

Within the mentioned Samick's budget you can find several other riser/limb combos that may interest you. Check out Lancaster Archery's website (a sponsor here) and study their ILF riser and limb offerings. 

Excellent limbs can be had at the hundred dollar price-point to mate with multiple risers in the sub-three hundred dollar range.

By the way, you can easily rig any ILF riser to shoot off the shelf should you desire. 

FYI should you desire to study several different options before springing for your ILF rig. 

Good luck.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

I have an opinion on Martin Jaguar: stay away from it. 
Samick looks very decent for “of the shelf” shooting riser.

I would be tempted by this wood ILF riser based on your requirements - less expensive than Samick: 

https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0016566.2.25977143312764911430/WFLARK

White Feather Lark 19”.


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Martin jaguar elite accpets ILF limbs. Samick discovery is a great bow! CNC ILF riser at a good price, you can shoot it off the shelf but will have to build out a decent sized strike plate. The 

jaguar is quite heavy compared to the discovery but some people like a heavier bow. The jaguar was also designed as a compound bow but later tweaked to fit limbs, the jaguar was never 

meant to be shot off the shelf but I guess you could build it out if you wanted to.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The jaguar is junk, the Samick possibly less so.


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, I was looking at the Jaguar Elite, sorry for the confusion. I am leaning towards the Samick but wanted to see if it was worth the extra money. The Jag has a radiused shelf and I've heard of people shooting off of it so I figured it was okay to do it. Are there any others metal riser bows out there that do well with shooting off the shelf? I've looked on Lancaster quite a bit and like the Galexy line, I just wonder how the quality really is. The Galexy Sear has a 7075 cnc machined riser, which is pretty interesting. I'm not ineterested in anything wood, Draven. That website does have some nice looking risers though.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

jaguar is junk and I wouldn't even consider it...the samick seems like a solid riser although I haven't shot one...a discovery riser with some tradtech blackmax 2.0 limbs should be a great setup


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

On that site the Samick riser is sold with the best price on the market from what I know Buzhyzer21.


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

That is a great price. Have you ordered from them before? Are they good to deal with? And I just looked at the blackmax limbs and they seem to be a great option to pair with the riser.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes, I order from them and except shipping time a little longer no complaints here. Having the possibility to pay with paypal if you don't want your CC card number on net is a bonus. There are some Soul BlackFlash carbon-wood limbs made in Korea there that are IMO better than the TT wood-glass you can get paying a higher price and made in China.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Draven Olary said:


> I have an opinion on Martin Jaguar: stay away from it. ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds good, I think I'll give them a shot. I like the looks of those limbs but it looks like they don't have anything heavier than 46lbs. I only have a 26in draw so I'd like to shoot something a little heavier.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Those limbs are #[email protected]” on 25” riser. On 17” riser they will be around #50 - [email protected]”
On my 19” Satori they bottom down at #52 @ 28”


----------



## oscar-eleven (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't comment on the Martin but own a Discovery. I have absolutely no issues with it. It was set up with an old set of Trad Tech LB limbs and shot well for me. Ive also had some WW foam cores (med.) on it and it was very quick. I think it will be a fine hunting set up. I have owned a Daala, Trad Tech and still have a early Morrison ILF.


----------



## oscar-eleven (Jul 15, 2008)

<a href='https://postimg.cc/CZtcdgpP' target='_blank'><img src='https://i.postimg.cc/CZtcdgpP/IMG-1993.jpg' border='0' alt='IMG-1993'/></a>


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

So they would be roughly 45 to 50 lbs for my 26in draw then? That looks really nice Oscar. I really like the muddy oak and it looks like you didn't have any issues shooting off the shelf. How quiet would you consider the bow to be?


----------



## oscar-eleven (Jul 15, 2008)

To a degree it depends on limbs. For hunting this year I had the old Trad Tech LB limbs and it wasn't a problem. Actually in the pic I have Uukha recurve limbs on it and thought they were fairly quiet without doing anything to them. I really like these shorter ILF risers with LB limbs. I'll have to admit once hunting season rolls around you will usually find me with some type of longbow in my hand. I like this riser. I've had DAS, Trad Tech, an early Morrison ILF and one of a limited run of risers made by Aaron at POA. I should have kept the one made by Aaron.


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you have to tweak the rest to get it to shoot off the shelf well? I plan on starting with the recurve limbs but will maybe try some longbow limbs down the road.


----------



## oscar-eleven (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't. You could probably just stick on 2 of the felt furniture pads on it and be ready to go. To be honest with you this is a nice bow. I even like the feel of the grip but this is where I could be critical of the bow. The grip doesn't have a real good finish to it. Not a biggie IMO. I picked up a new 21" ILF on amazon for $99 and put my original DAS recurve limbs on it and have a 66" recurve. It has some quality control issues (chasing threads for accessories) but nothing that would effect my shooting. Don't be intimidated by the ILF it's just a bow that gives you a little more latitude for tuning.


----------



## oscar-eleven (Jul 15, 2008)

No comparison between the 2 bows the 21" is entry level but I have no doubt it will shoot better than I'm capable of. Sorry for this post but I had a Medical procedure done this morning so I'm kinda out of it. So if nothing makes sense let me know and I'll try again this evening.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Bosen Stronghold 19" - built like a tank front bridge hunting riser for its price
Bosen Horn 17" - Stolid Bull /Gray Archery like ~ overbuilt LLA-TILLER design, very good anodizing paint job
WHitefeather Lark 19" - currently best wood ILF riser on the market, cant beat its sub $200 tag with carbon reinforcement

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5327853

*at first I think Bosen is overpriced, now I am a big fan, made friend with one of the pro staff/owner ~ last week he mailed me a pair of their prototype bighook limbs for testing


limbs~

Soul Blackflash Carbon wood (I had over 10 pairs of Blackflash, carbon foam n carbon wood across the # for my target recurve learning curve), they are good limbs for the price but they dont fly, I had one pair has slight twisting outta the box 

Hoyt Satori Maple limbs has a price reduction recently, not bad for a 840 alike performance with a trad look


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

I might try the furniture pads. I was told by 3rivers that it might take some work to get it centered to shoot off the shelf, that's why I asked. The grips finish doesn't bother me at all, I might even try shooting it without the wood grip to see what it feels like. I've looked at a lot of innexpensive ilf risers all over the internet but decided I wanted to stick with a somewhat reputable, well known company. I don't know anything about tuning an ilf but I'm sure I'll be able to figure it out as I go. Don't worry, you made complete sense. I hope that the procedure went well and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

As mentioned, the Martin is not ILF. The Samick Discovery and the Samick Discovery limbs are made in Korea. The wood limb has a layer of carbon and the foam limb also have a layer of carbon. The riser is fully machined from a billet so it is a very strong riser.


----------



## Budhyzer21 (Mar 31, 2016)

It says the Martin Jaguar Elite is ILF compatible on their website. I'm not really interested in it anymore though. I'm going to wait until after the holidays to order the Discovery riser and I might even try the limbs because I can get them at a really good price.


----------

